# Last stop



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Went checking out yard sales this morning... After a while of looking, it was time to head home. On my last stop, I saw a big GoodYear banner hanging up which hit a nerve. Had to ask, happen to have any old slotcars. The guy said ther's an old Lionel set under some stuff on the floor, it's HO, the small ones...And then the heart starts pounding, you know the feeling!!! Sure enough and the box just happen to have some Aurora cars in there too. There missing some parts, the Olds has some bent pillars, but still a find!!! WooHoo!!! Cobra looks good other than some added stripes...Also found the glass for the Vette... RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

woo hoo, nice find. and for only 25 cents! LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice score Randy!!! That Toronado in yellow and that Lionel Mercedes are kinda hard to find in those colors. AND I can see why ya like those two and the Cobra!!  pig


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Good score.Alot look to be in good shape,but the Hilltop crew will fix that and have them all in premo condition in no time.Way to go!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great find & have fun restoring them. ..RL


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Love garage sales!! Great find!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Guess I should have posted the rest of it...This track has the teeter totter section...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Love these stories. Keeps me going out for more.

Thanks for sharing.
Old Blue


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That's the same set I got at an antique mall!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=335866

Do you have the instructions for it? If so, what would you charge me to make a copy for me?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

w00h00! LOVE stuff like that. My permanent layout is Lionel and Atlas track. Great score. Is the LeMans start track the one with the working rails in it? I've seen some with real metal power rails and some that are just dummy tracks...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll make ya a copy Marty, but really the only track instruction is the one I posted. The other literature just mentions the different track pieces. I thought I was short a few pieces, the corkscrew on the right usues some odd pieces to make the formation. PM me your address and I'll copy what I have...RM
P.S. It's a dummy track Rick. The track layed out to the right actually fits on top when you put in the supports...I'm guessng the idea is to hit it fast enough before the track drops, to take the short cut


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'll make ya a copy Marty, but really the only track instruction is the one I posted. The other literature just mentions the different track pieces. I thought I was short a few pieces, the corkscrew on the right usues some odd pieces to make the formation. PM me your address and I'll copy what I have...RM
> P.S. It's a dummy track Rick. The track layed out to the right actually fits on top when you put in the supports...I'm guessng the idea is to hit it fast enough before the track drops, to take the short cut


Thanks, but had I looked closer I see now those are the instructions. I'll just steal that picture, it serves the purpose.

The way I understand how the track works is when you approach the teeter totter too slow, the car drops to the lower level. When you hit it fast enough the car goes to the upper level that has constant full power and it takes you to the drop off. That is the only explanation I could figure out. It took a while to figure out why there were two terminal tracks.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome Score :thumbsup: - I just love Yard Sales and Flea Markets


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The other thing with the teeter totter is you can mess with your competitor.. If he's lagging behind, he gets forced to use the long way, or wait until you clear the TT and it drops back down for him.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The other thing with the teeter totter is you can mess with your competitor.. If he's lagging behind, he gets forced to use the long way, or wait until you clear the TT and it drops back down for him.


Not with this set. Each lane has its own teeter totter.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Haul Randy, and I know we'll be seeing the boys restoring them to new glory soon, mind you they look pretty darn good now!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!! I missed that the teeter totter is split. My error!! Great find Randy!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow, cool beans Randy, that teeter totter and the Lemans start are pretty rare track pieces, if my old brain remembers right. Good score! pig


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Great score!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The slotgods were with you Randy!

Cool to get the set with cars. Wunder what happened to the Vibrator Benz where dat Cherman driver in the Ford came from?


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

But did you get the Goodyear banner?





J/K - Nice score Hilltop! :thumbsup:


----------

